# i5 8400/8600. Welches Mainboard ?



## Schneeerich (29. November 2017)

Servus

Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten ein AMD System zusammengestellt.

Ryzen 5 1600
Asus Prime B350 Plus
GTX 1070
16GB Ram
SSD

Würde gerne wieder zu Intel wechseln.
Dass der Leistungssprung null bis minimal ist bin ich mir bewusst.

Im Auge hab ich einen i5 8400 oder 8600.
Welches Mainboard könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Gibs da auch was mit halbwegs anständigem Onboard Sound oder ist das ein Widerspruch in sich ?


Grüße
Eric


----------



## xCJay (29. November 2017)

Klar gibts Boards mit gutem Onboard Sound.
Die sind dann halt auch etwas teurer. 

Ob 8400 oder 8600K hängt davon ab, ob Du Übertakten möchtest.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Im Auge hab ich einen i5 8400 oder 8600.
> Welches Mainboard könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


 Wenn du übertakten willst (wobei du denn den 8600K nehmen MUSST), dann wäre die Frage, wie wichtig es Dir ist, ob du besonders detailliert ALLES einstellen kannst und vlt 2-3% mehr OC schaffst mit einem besonders guten Board, oder ob es Dir am Ende egal ist, ob du nun 20% oder 22% mehr Takt als den Standardtakt schaffst. Wenn Übertakten bzw. extremes Übertakten nicht so wichtig ist, dass du deswegen gleich 30-40€ mehr ausgibst, dann nimm ein Board für maximal 120-130€. Wichtig ist nur, dass es eines mit Z370-Chipsatz sein MUSS, die gibt es ab 95€



> Gibs da auch was mit halbwegs anständigem Onboard Sound oder ist das ein Widerspruch in sich ?


 was verstehst du darunter? War der Sound beim AM4-Board für dich hörbar zu schlecht? Was nutzt du denn für Boxen / Kopfhörer?


----------



## Schneeerich (30. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du übertakten willst (wobei du denn den 8600K nehmen MUSST), dann wäre die Frage, wie wichtig es Dir ist, ob du besonders detailliert ALLES einstellen kannst und vlt 2-3% mehr OC schaffst mit einem besonders guten Board, oder ob es Dir am Ende egal ist, ob du nun 20% oder 22% mehr Takt als den Standardtakt schaffst. Wenn Übertakten bzw. extremes Übertakten nicht so wichtig ist, dass du deswegen gleich 30-40€ mehr ausgibst, dann nimm ein Board für maximal 120-130€. Wichtig ist nur, dass es eines mit Z370-Chipsatz sein MUSS, die gibt es ab 95€
> 
> was verstehst du darunter? War der Sound beim AM4-Board für dich hörbar zu schlecht? Was nutzt du denn für Boxen / Kopfhörer?



Ich benutze das Logitch G430 Headset ohne die USB Soundkarte, also ganz normal über Klinke. Ich bin zu leise im Discord. Schalte ich die Mikrofonverstärkung ein rausche ich ohne Ende. 

Aber das was ich wissen wollte bezüglich der Mainboards wurde bereits gesagt. 

Kann ich meine 16GB  DDR4 2400 in dem Intel System benutzen oder brauch ich 2666 ?


Danke


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2017)

Du kannst 2400er nutzen, kein Problem. Das mit dem Sound ist aber nicht normal, da stimmt irgendwas nicht, das kann nicht nur die "normale" Qualität des Onboardsounds sein. Daher denke ich nicht, dass du beim Sound einen großen Unterschied merkst mit dem Headset, das ja nicht grad teuer ist. Wieso nutzt du denn den USB-"Stick" des Headsets nicht?


----------



## Schneeerich (2. Dezember 2017)

Der ist leider nicht mehr auffindbar.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

Du könntest natürlich auch noch nen USB-Soundstick besorgen, falls der Onboardsound nicht gut genug ist


----------



## Schneeerich (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich schau mal.

Nochmal zum RAM. Ich lese überall DDR4 2666 für die 8 Generation des i5.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Ja ich schau mal.
> 
> Nochmal zum RAM. Ich lese überall DDR4 2666 für die 8 Generation des i5.


 Das ist das Maximum seitens der CPU. Es läuft aber auch 2400er. Wenn du neu kaufst, nimmst du halt 2666


----------



## xCJay (4. Dezember 2017)

> Das ist das Maximum seitens der CPU


Nicht ganz. Das ist das offizielle Maximum seitens Intel, aber ich kann Dir versichern das das Board da deutlich mehr Einfluss drauf hat. DDR4 3866 schaffen selbst die günstigsten Boards, ab 4000Mhz wird's dann dünn. 

Ich würde 3000-3200Mhz kaufen, darüber bringt es kaum Mehrleistung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Das ist das offizielle Maximum seitens Intel, aber ich kann Dir versichern das das Board da deutlich mehr Einfluss drauf hat. DDR4 3866 schaffen selbst die günstigsten Boards, ab 4000Mhz wird's dann dünn.
> 
> Ich würde 3000-3200Mhz kaufen, darüber bringt es kaum Mehrleistung.


 Ich schrieb ja "Maximum der CPU" - dass die Boards auch mehr können, liegt ja auf der Hand, da es ja auch in den technischen Spezifikationen steht.


----------

